# Anole value?



## tore676 (Feb 26, 2008)

anyone know the nutritional value of an anole? are they sufficient as a feeder? for dragons?


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't think they'd be any better than locusts and they'd be an expensive feeder. 

Matt


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Regardless of the value, if you are in the UK you can be prosecuted under the animal welfare act for feeding vertebrate animals live, unless you have been recommended to do so by a vet for the main animals health. I would look into the live feeding laws before you considered doing so.

As above, an expensive food that's for sure!

Edit * Just noticed you're not in the UK. You should still consider the cruelty aspect of doing so... and be prepared to take some criticism as here in the UK using vertebrates for food is considered cruelty unless a necessity.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

tore676 said:


> anyone know the nutritional value of an anole? are they sufficient as a feeder? for dragons?


What type of dragon?

Bearded dragons I would say no.


----------



## tore676 (Feb 26, 2008)

No i moved in with my in laws for a few weeks and he tosses some in there with his beardie every once in a while. they are all over the place outside here so it isn't costly. my frilly is still on cricks,


----------



## tore676 (Feb 26, 2008)

speaking of crickets i just bought 10 doz from the local shop and put em in my keeper then left and came back and daughter had nothing but an empty keeper in her hands. so they are all over the house now,


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

oh great have fun with that. yeah i wouldn't think there would be that much extra on an anole compared to an adult locust or small mouse. dunno though dunno


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I actually find live feeding taken so lightly a bit sick.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Why would you want to feed an anole to a bearded Dragon????? Or a frilled neck for that matter! Why feed an anole to anything?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

These 2 species would never even meet in their native homes let alone be predator and prey


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

thatsts what i was getting at Shell.
This thread sickens me slightly.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

What on earth would you want to feed Anoles to Beardeds for ??
I hope this is a wind up ?
There are loads of feeder insect suppliers in the US, just get inline and order some :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im sure some people use livefeeding due to enjoyment instead of neccessity. It sickens me to


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

tore676 said:


> No i moved in with my in laws for a few weeks and he tosses some in there with his beardie every once in a while. they are all over the place outside here so it isn't costly. my frilly is still on cricks,


If they're wild caught they're entirely likely to be giving worms and other nasty little parasites or bacteria to the beardie.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> If they're wild caught they're entirely likely to be giving worms and other nasty little parasites or bacteria to the beardie.


 
I hope so and i hope it kills it! and fights back and hurts it then you will be upset and it will teach you a lesson you evil b-st-rd! How can you love reptiles then feed reps to another reptile! im totaly un aware of beardies ever beening fed Anoles as they would never come into contact with them. Becci and I have a breeding pair of anoles and they are the funniest little things and can be very inteligent and colourfull and you feeding them live to other reptiles. Im gona come and stick you in a cage with a f-ing lion and feed it!


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

Jake89 said:


> I hope so and i hope it kills it! and fights back and hurts it then you will be upset and it will teach you a lesson you evil b-st-rd! How can you love reptiles then feed reps to another reptile! im totaly un aware of beardies ever beening fed Anoles as they would never come into contact with them. Becci and I have a breeding pair of anoles and they are the funniest little things and can be very inteligent and colourfull and you feeding them live to other reptiles. Im gona come and stick you in a cage with a f-ing lion and feed it!


 
You hope it hurts the BD? really I mean, it's funny how people's anti-cruelty views often involve more cruelty. Don't get me wrong I don't condone live feeding, and the idea of feeding an anole to a BD is sick but it's not the BDs fault! It's this fella who needs to learn a lesson and hopefully he'll learn it without hurting any more animals.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

honestly he wont lern with out anything happening to the BD! if nothing happens then he thinks its fine and continues! If his BD get worms/parasites or other nastes of the W.C Anoles then they bd is going to suffer, i dont wish death on the beardy and hope it does recover, but then maybe he will learn!


----------



## tore676 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wouldn't be one to feed a rep to a rep, just because i like them. The only think other than criks my frill has had is the mouse i just gave him. his first one. I am not condoning the anole fact at all just wondered if there was any value to them, My first reptile was a green anole. Wish I could get my hands on one of the blue one's though I think it would help a lot to bring them into the rep hobby.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

id love some blue ones!
theyr awesome.
If youv owned them as pets, surely youd feel some moral issues with feedsing them to others as if they are no more than a crisp/potato chip or something.
Your choice, i udnerstand that the issue is taken different totally in the US.
It does bother me incredibly, i think life shouldnthave a monitary value on, it has seemed to me that US hobbiests keep much of what they keep as a commodity, to do what they please, and how they please with. 
PLEASE, dont take this as a personal statement, i dont know you, or your beleifs. I jsut hope youv got the heart to not bother, lol
I will NEVER understand the us morailty of this, but hey different country, different culture.
As others have said, your best sticking with insects and DF pinkies. WC anoles, are liekly to have many parasites, and some form of contamination.

i did put 'WC' pinkie whilst holding my breathe
Again, US hobbiests seem to prefer to feed live... which again is my point about comodities, animals as no more than owned property. 
<disclaimer - this is a gerneralisation and only consists of my own opinions - i dont wanna start an argument thats no more than chucking stones over the pond>
ALL property is theft! lol


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

not saying it's right or anything, but reps eating reps. it happens naturally in the wild all the time. it's a perfect thing of nature. i'm not saying it is right at all especially if you can get live insects instead. i think he's just looking for something different to feed. you also need to look at some of the products that prove over the pond that live/dead feeding of lzards and frogs as food is a regular occurance. with things like lizard maker andetc they are designed to make the food more lizardy and give mice etc the scent. 
why not try feeding some of the can o series that zoo med ma. can o shrimp, pillars, worms, bearded dragons, cano burmese python, can o gila monster etc etc lol sorry got a bit bored typing


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> not saying it's right or anything, but reps eating reps. it happens naturally in the wild all the time. it's a perfect thing of nature. i'm not saying it is right at all especially if you can get live insects instead. i think he's just looking for something different to feed. you also need to look at some of the products that prove over the pond that live/dead feeding of lzards and frogs as food is a regular occurance. with things like lizard maker andetc they are designed to make the food more lizardy and give mice etc the scent.
> why not try feeding some of the can o series that zoo med ma. can o shrimp, pillars, worms, bearded dragons, cano burmese python, can o gila monster etc etc lol sorry got a bit bored typing


Lol, thats no worries, i got bored reading, lol only joking.
i wouldnt dream of using can o products for the same reason i dont buy bacon from supermarkets, im buying bacon, yet the ingredients consist of numerous ingredients. Buying from a butcher fresh, you know your just getting bacon no added crap.
If i had animals that had to be fed lizards as a main constituent, id definately use FT, i dont agree using live verts as food in a contained environment.
Anoles would be a good idea as a feeder, but for me i still say FT, not live but again. my opinion thats all

Id definately have the anoles in a seperate and very visible tank though, i think theyr great. same with my roaches. bought them as feeders, yet theyr one of my fav things, i really cant feed em to anything tho i feel bad, lol


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

If it's not nescissary, don't do it.


----------

